# Earl Campbell Rib Rub



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

Earl Campbell Rib Rub...I used to buy this at Academy all the time, but they no longer carry it.

Anybody know where I can get some...other than ordering it direct at a pretty high price plus shipping.

Thanks.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I found it at HEB on [email protected] Cypress. Love it!


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

Recently? Happen to remember the price?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

About a month ago, don't remember the price. I want to say it was $3.....something??


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*Huge Thanks Cat..*

Went up there today and picked some up for 3.69. Now I will discussing with my enormous Pearland HEB the possibility of them stocking it.

Thanks again.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Have you tried making your own rub? I got tired of spending all that money on what amounts to 95% brown sugar.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

I make my own as well, but I sure like that stuff...I miss with brown sugar so it is never too hot for the wife.

I also like the Tex Joy mesquite mixed with brown sugar for a little spicier flavor.


----------

